# EGD with Botox



## newhall94

How do you code for an EGD w/ Botox?  Diagnosis is Achalasia and Dysphagia.  It's a Medicaid patient, we've tossed around using 43499 but that's an unlisted procedure and not sure the insurance would pay it.  Can you use a regular EGD code 43235 and code 90799 for the Botox?  Any help would be appreciated!  

Thanks!


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com

You can code 43236 for the injection of botox and if you also bill for the supplies you can bill J0585. If anyone has a different way let me know.

Bob


----------



## tewing

*Botox injection for achalasia*

Does anyone have any coding advice on billing for the Botox drug J0585 when injected during EGD 43236 in an ASC?  Can you bill separately for the Botox drug J0585 in addition to the facility fee for 43236?  What place of service do you bill under - does it matter if drug was purchased by the ASC?


----------

